

Hack It Better: Apple Extended Keyboard II - Cenk
http://ifixit.org/blog/4468/hack-it-better-apple-extended-keyboard-ii/

======
gcb0
ah, applefanboys.

always having to go the extra length just because their love, apple, ignored
standards just to make a few more bucks on accessory licensing extortion.

